# what is better and brighter XML U3 or XM-l2 T6



## gamezawy (Jul 15, 2013)

hi all

I am a bit confused about using XML U3 or XM-l2 T6 , and as long as i live in Egypt i can only buy from chines wep sites so can any one help me rather to chose one of those ?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1609/10003889/1277802 OR https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...xm-l-u3-1c-6500-7000k-1100-lumen-white-led-em

i am talking about Efficiency and Features


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Jul 15, 2013)

Online Cree datasheet only seems to list up to U2 for the XM-L; U2 is listed at 300 lumens @ 700mA @ 25degrees, the XM-L2 T6 is listed at 318 lumens @ 700mA @ 25degrees.

Roughly speaking, the v2 gets the same output at 85degrees as what the v1 bins did at 25degrees. Theoretically, they are about 20% more efficient. Doesn't seem to be any real drop in Vf vs current through, in fact it looks damn near identical.

I should say you'll see very little difference between the two brightness-wise, seems there are reviews of less colour separation in the XM-L2 but that may be compared to older versions of the original XM-L? Current spreaders are also on the back of the v2 rather than the front, which may make a nicer die image if using in a thrower (probably not the best choice for a thrower anyway)

Just to throw the cat amongst the pidgeons, kaidomain have the XM-L2 U2 available for a little bit more again; $6.63


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 15, 2013)

gamezawy said:


> hi all
> 
> I am a bit confused about using XML U3 or XM-l2 T6 , and as long as i live in Egypt i can only buy from chines wep sites so can any one help me rather to chose one of those ?
> 
> ...




If you could get an XML-U3, it would be very close in performance to an XML3-T6, less than about 3% difference. That said, I am not sure how easily you could get an XML-U3.

Semiman


----------

